# Avocado and guacamole turning brown/black spots questions



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

So I'm trying to eat avocado for the good fats and some fiber. I make a simple guacamole out of it and then have it with chips. not sure what else I would like to use it for (a spread on bread sounds kind of gross to me, not sure I could get used to that).

Question about when I open the avocado: do I also use the parts that have turned black? I have been trying to cut them out, but I end up cutting out so much I'm wasting a lot.

Question about after I make the guacamole: I put it in a glass jar in the fridge. It seems to turn brown pretty quickly. The last time I made it, I didn't even use it and ended up throwing it out, wasting it







Is it still OK to use once it turns brown, and for how long? I do put lemon juice in it according to receipe.

Thanks!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

It sounds like your avocados are overripe if they have black spots when you first open them. The inside of a perfect avocado should be all greenish-yellow. It does turn brown when exposed to air though so your guac turning in the fridge is totally normal.

Try putting an acid in with your guac...like a good bit of lime juice. This will help with the brown-nes. If you are using overripe avocados though it will still turn, so try to use ones that are less squishy.

Finding a good avocado is sort of a science. Pick one that still has the stem-end attached, and that gives very slightly to pressure (if you are going to eat it that day or the next). Otherwise pick ones that are hard and eat them when they are at the give-slightly to pressure stage.

Avocado is very good to eat by itself in slices with a bit of salt, or as a salad with dressing. They are also very good as a pizza garnish!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, an otherwise perfectly ripe avocado can have black spots if it's been dinged around. They're *very* delicate - handle with care! I don't eat the black spots either but there are usually only a few small ones.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

When I store guac in the fridge, I put it in a plastic zip bag and squeeze all the air out to keep it from turning brown.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Mishandling and too cold temps can cause the black spots. They usually taste yucky, so i dont eat them. If all your avos are coming from the store like that, i'd complain.

Just like an apple or a banana, avo will oxidize pretty quickly. Add a good bit of acid when you mash it, dont make more than you'll eat in a day, and press plastic wrap into the surface to help prevent the oxidation.

And while i like my avos soft, i rarely let them get that way because the difference between soft and over-soft is slim. So just a bit of give when you squeeze is usually what i look for.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Another thing - if you only use half of an avocado at a time (I do some days, especially when I buy the huge ones), you can save the half that still has the seed/pit in it in a ziplock baggie and it should be good for a few more days. I've found if I try to save the half that doesn't have the pit in it, it gets brown quickly.


----------



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

i agree about the pit. sometimes when i make guac. for a party i leave the pit sitting in there til right before it gets served. it seems to help keep it from turning brown. and lime juice is an absolute must for flavor and helping it stay green also!


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

For the guacamole, take a piece of plastic wrap and put it down right on top of the surface of the guac before putting it in the fridge. You want to protect it from exposure to air as much as possible (even the air inside your container), that is what is making it turn brown.

I've never found leaving the pit in to make a difference.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *somegirl99* 
For the guacamole, take a piece of plastic wrap and put it down right on top of the surface of the guac before putting it in the fridge. You want to protect it from exposure to air as much as possible (even the air inside your container), that is what is making it turn brown.
.

I do this with wax paper.

I like guac with grilled meat, chicken, or salmon.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I find the pit protects the area under the pit from turning brown... the cut surface oxidizes just as quickly as it would otherwise.

We have half-avocados sitting around in the fridge all the time because the only one who really eats them is DD (I don't like them and DH can only take so much).

I usually squeeze lemon juice liberally over the cut surface as soon as I know I am going to have to save it, which helps some. Thanks for the tip on the plastic wrap, maybe i will start doing that.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Lots of good advice here. Also sliced avocado or guacamole is awesome on sandwiches with sliced red onion, sprouts, mushrooms and cheese on whole grain bread...even better if you add lean turkey or grilled chicken.









I really wish I had some avocado now


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I cut out the black spots and eat the rest. IME, leaving the pit in a bowl of guac (or a baggied half avocado) keeps it from turning black for at least 2-3 days. After that, I don't think that even lemon juice can keep it from turning black.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips! I'll be more careful when buying, and make the guac sooner before the avocado is too ripe. I'll try the plastic wrap. Still hoping that it will last 3-5 days in the fridge after I make it.

Thanks!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Remember also that ugly doesn't mean inedible. I'd smell it for rancidness before tossing it just for looks.


----------

